# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Hi 10 week before my competition WBFF

## Ronaldo

Hi im new here.
im 22 years olds and im prepare for new competition wbff

----------


## Ronaldo

i eat now 3281 kl 290 proteine 292 carbs 117 fat 
no cardio. 1 cheat meal a week

----------


## FireGuy

Great 10 week look! Keep us updated.

----------


## Ronaldo

if you have sugestion.. u cant  :Wink:  i want take gh u think is better? 
every week i take new pictures

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> if you have sugestion.. u cant  i want take gh u think is better? 
> every week i take new pictures


WHAT?
If you decide to take GH cut it out at 1 week before show...you look good Bro, best of luck...XXL

----------


## Dont wanna be old

You look great !
Good luck !

----------


## Ronaldo

tanks guy
i post new picture every week !!

----------


## xo3et

Looking great dude

Good luck with the show  :Smilie:

----------


## stpete

Lookin good man. Keep up the good work.

----------


## Narkissos

Nice work.

Can't wait to see how you look on stage.

----------


## xnotoriousx

nice work!! looking great. Only 22? wow.

----------


## Reed

Looking great!! hopefully the legs are up to par with the upper body.

----------


## ninesecz

looking good brotha!

----------


## Tigershark

Looking good. Good luck in your competition.

----------


## xnotoriousx

> Looking great!! hopefully the legs are up to par with the upper body.


yeah lets see those wheelzzz

----------


## Ronaldo

Tanks guy
i have take this picture one week after other picture..
i take more picture for see overall posing and legs
 :Smilie:

----------


## BIGJOL

Looking really good man..Good Luck !!

----------

